# Deadbeat Idea



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I was thinking about this. The other day i was in a parts store and on the wall they had a list of deadbeat customers that gave them bad checks or didnt pay their bill. I was thinking about maybe putting a thing on my website with a list of deadbeats. What do you think?? Good idea or bad??


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Very unprofessional and you open yourself up to defamation claims. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Agreed. In a sue happy society someone will no doubt lawyer up and cause you problems. Make a list for sure but keep it in you office.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Agree with post # 2 & 3


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea i guess it is a bad idea. But i do like the idea. Just so their name is out there. I try at all cost to work with people. Payment plans etc. But the people the just out right dont pay really pisses me off.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Mackman;1475822 said:


> Yea i guess it is a bad idea. But i do like the idea. Just so their name is out there. I try at all cost to work with people. Payment plans etc. But the people the just out right dont pay really pisses me off.


Lots of good ways to get money that's owed to you, this isn't one of them. Proper collections will do a lot more damage to their reputation without damaging yours. Thumbs Up


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

A wall of shame will never help the business as already stated. I would however consider (as a last resort) topping off their tank w/ what was in my tank...just before collections. Let them prove what's theirs & what isn't. So sorry, my pump broke.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

You just need to find the right collection people & have it written the "right way" into your contracts.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

When I am at the gas station fueling up, I exchange "friendly fire" with others in the snow plowing business. We tell each other who is good and not so good pay.
This goes on across all industries and occupations.


----------

